
OpenSSL received record-breaking $212k donation - riobard
https://mta.openssl.org/pipermail/openssl-announce/2016-December/000088.html
======
riobard
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13069333](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13069333)

